# Job offer without benefits



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just had my first job offer after 2 months of search in Dubai. It's Teaching English at a nursery school. As I don't have a lot of work experience, they offered me a 7500 AED per month basic salary and no benefits on top other than the medical insurance. They provide residence visa though, I'm on a tourist visa and I have do to the visa run every month. Generally speaking I think it's quite low but considering the market in Dubai at the moment, is this a reasonable offer to take? I've been told that I only have to stay with them for a year then I can leave if I want to. What do you think all?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are already in Dubai then they can employ you on a local contract which means they do not have to provide you with a flight home. By law, a residency visa must be provided, but that salary is very low. I don't see how you can live on that if you have to pay rent.
-


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Senata76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just had my first job offer after 2 months of search in Dubai. It's Teaching English at a nursery school. As I don't have a lot of work experience, they offered me a 7500 AED per month basic salary and no benefits on top other than the medical insurance. They provide residence visa though, I'm on a tourist visa and I have do to the visa run every month. Generally speaking I think it's quite low but considering the market in Dubai at the moment, is this a reasonable offer to take? I've been told that I only have to stay with them for a year then I can leave if I want to. What do you think all?
> 
> Thanks


if i were you, i'd try and find answers to the following:

1. are you sure they will do the residence visa? have you signed a contract with them? some language institutes, nurseries, and even schools will lead you on but you won't see any residence visa, or what's worse, they'll deduct it from your salary for a few months. be careful what you sign.

2. if this job is the best you can find after two months of searching, are you going to settle for it, or keep looking? could you do this job and another one in the afternoons/evenings to round your income?

3. what kind of lifestyle do you have? you have to look at your needs and balance expenses very carefully. some people live on 3,000 dhs happily, others can't make ends meet earning 50,000 dhs.

4. do you have relatives or friends here? is there a "life support system" in place around you, or you're alone?

the best of luck!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure about nurseries but a couple of expats I know earn more than that working in a school and also get free accomodation so sounds a little low to me.


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

cami said:


> if i were you, i'd try and find answers to the following:
> 
> 1. are you sure they will do the residence visa? have you signed a contract with them? some language institutes, nurseries, and even schools will lead you on but you won't see any residence visa, or what's worse, they'll deduct it from your salary for a few months. be careful what you sign.
> 
> ...


Cami; yes I'm sure they will provide the visa, it's a reputable nursery in Jumeirah. I have no other repliesin 2 months so yes this is the ony offer I got so far. I live like a westerner so living on 3000AED a month is not even question for me. I have a friend here whom I stay with so that helps until I find a job.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey if you can manage on 7500 a month then go for it. The biggest problem for you will be where you will live, if you're going to stay with your friend then you don't have to worry much. I think I did tell you that with little or no experience they tend to offer you little money but I am sure next year you will find a 10k+ job after this one.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Hey if you can manage on 7500 a month then go for it. The biggest problem for you will be where you will live, if you're going to stay with your friend then you don't have to worry much. I think I did tell you that with little or no experience they tend to offer you little money but I am sure next year you will find a 10k+ job after this one.


I agree but the OP should maybe push for a bit more money. No harm in asking - the worse that they could do is say no.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst as somebody said 

You can seek a better job while covering your expenses, as much as I know your situation. Good lucks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If this is your plan, I would suggest making sure they are going to give you a letter or a release so that you are able to go work for another company. I do believe that last change in the release and getting a new visa is only for if you have worked for the same company for two years, otherwise you will still incur the automatic 2 year ban.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

Senata76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just had my first job offer after 2 months of search in Dubai. It's Teaching English at a nursery school. As I don't have a lot of work experience, they offered me a 7500 AED per month basic salary and no benefits on top other than the medical insurance. They provide residence visa though, I'm on a tourist visa and I have do to the visa run every month. Generally speaking I think it's quite low but considering the market in Dubai at the moment, is this a reasonable offer to take? I've been told that I only have to stay with them for a year then I can leave if I want to. What do you think all?
> 
> Thanks



Can you live on and manage your commitments on 1300 quid/mo? Sounds very low for someone coming from Blighty.


----------

